# Head to Head: Sigma 135 ART vs Zeiss Milvus 2/135mm | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 1, 2017)

There's no doubt that these two lenses represent the best available to Canon shooters at the 135mm focal length. I spent some time comparing the Sigma 135mm f/1.8 ART head to head with the Zeiss Milvus APO Sonnar 135mm f/2...and here's what I found:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/_RnKTrJEcUQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I never seem to be able to get the embedded videos to work, so if it doesn't here, you can use this link: http://bit.ly/MilvusvArt


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2017)

Great comparison. 

Would be great to have comments on the Canon L version, as the forums reveal there are lots of people who need this level of detailed comparison versus the Canon. You make mention of the new lenses being clearly superior, but in the absence of actual comparison images, this doesn't seem to be taking. 

Love the data. Love the work, Dustin.


----------



## Jopa (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank you Dustin - great review as usually. For me AF makes a big difference shooting portraits, gave up on the 135 APO (Milvus' dad  ) and sold it a few months ago...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 20, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Thank you Dustin - great review as usually. For me AF makes a big difference shooting portraits, gave up on the 135 APO (Milvus' dad  ) and sold it a few months ago...



That's a big deal, I know. I do own the Milvus 2/135mm, but I only reach for it in the situations where I have time to be more deliberate about shooting.


----------

